#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  topico dentro de topico (pnbl) e o salario oooooooo!!!!!! falar é facil nem o PNBL funcionou agora vem esta exirgencia 1 mega por $35.00

## naldo864

sou a favor de banda larga barata para o povo so que falta muita coisa ainda educação para o cara pelo menos aprender a usar um pc ,educação de verdade para a população para que as pessoas evoluam de verdade .e não esta enganação de hoje em dia .... :Thumpdown:  :Thumpdown:  :Thumpdown:  :Thumpdown:  :Thumpdown:

----------


## osmano807

> sou a favor de banda larga barata para o povo so que falta muita coisa ainda educação para o cara pelo menos aprender a usar um pc ,educação de verdade para a população para que as pessoas evoluam de verdade .e não esta enganação de hoje em dia ....


 Como ensinar um ser humano a ser consciente de tudo que faz e que lhe fazem sem abalar as bases da dominação?
Como vão nos governar se todos souberem Filosofia, Sociologia, Matemática, Latim, etc
É incrível o que algumas raízes de palavras contam, mas poucas pessoas percebem (to tentando lembrar de algum exemplo, mas sou ruim de memória).
Não é conspiração, somos condicionados à ser dominados.
Qual é a primeira ação de um governo ditatorial com relação à educação? Retiram matérias de raciocínio humano (História, Sociologia, Filosofia, etc).

Eu sou contra Inclusão Digital de uma pessoa que não sabe os fundamentos da Informática, mas não posso exigir muito dela, se ela não tem uma mente já trabalhada por conhecimentos prévios em vários campos.
Informática não é só matemática e física. Tudo é tudo.

Falta educação? Falta. O governo/iniciativa privada irá nos provê-lo? Não, não é de seus interesses uma massa crítica e pensante.


(Sou meio revoltado com o mundo? Meh... deixa eu voltar a escovar uns bits aqui)

----------


## bjaraujo

> [...] Retiram matérias de raciocínio humano (História, Sociologia, Filosofia, etc).[...]


O problema é quando o governo as utiliza, por meio de militantes nas escolas e universidades do país (públicas e privadas), para doutrinar a população. Ensinam que a culpa é sempre de alguém (geralmente os empresário inescrupulosos (atente à expressão de ódio do militante aqui), pessoas ricas* (parece que todo mundo nasce rico)) menos ela mesma, e para ela ascender socialmente precisa que alguém (geralmente o governo paternalista - aqui a expressão se torna dócil com um tom de coitadinho) as salve pois a pessoa é uma vítima do sistema (aqui o capitalismo é demonizado com muita emoção negativa).

* Aqui esses perversos destroem a vida de muita gente; pois muitos passam a odiar inconscientemente a imagem do empresário (chefe ou qualquer pessoa a quem tenha que reportar) e do rico (não falo aqui de novo rico ou posudos) e quando mais maduro, não sabe porque vive na miséria (só compra no cartão e anda na corda bamba); aquele ódio inconsciente a faz se alto-sabotar diante de oportunidades de ascensão ou mesmo de poupar.
Muitos se tornam medíocres[2]; não aceitam favor ou ajuda, não dão o melhor de sí para ninguém e deseja doentemente que o outro se arrebente segundo a lei de Murphy.

2- O que

----------


## RaposaNoturna

Entre 100 projetos governamentais já criados, quanto foram adiante? Quantos receberam apoio no decorrer do tempo? Quantos mil/milhoes/bilhoes não são desviado pra um projeto? Será que essa verba total é desviada mesmo pra projetos aprovados no senando? São perguntas complexas de serem respondidas. Semana passada recebi uma carta em minha casa sobre uma tal prova do governo pra quem não concluiu o ensino médio, e lá dizia que 82 % da população brasileira não concluiu o ensino médio. Como que o governo quer levar internet na casa dos cidadãos sendo que não receberam ensino adequado? Dizem que religião e política não se descute, mas muitos coisas que o governo faz que me propicia a sonegar impostos. Essa é minha visão cavalheiros.

----------


## edmarmega

Pessoal o povo é cego.
De a eles um gato que o rato foge e o povo nao ve pois esta inter-tido com o gato.
A copa esta ai, como estão as obras? tudo parado entre "", so nao para de entrar dinheiro no bolso deles.
Agora vcs veem nos jornais como estão os hospitais, pois é, da internet barata quase de graça, isso faz o povo ficar em casa e nao ir no medico, ou nao ter tempo para ficar doente.
Quantas pessoas vcs conhecem que sentam na frente do pc, e comem, bebem, e quase dormem no pc.
Essas pessoas nao sao usuarios da informatica ou internet, sao apenas pessoas comuns que se perderam na net. 
Nós apesar de muitos parecerem doidos, somos profissionais da informatica ou internet, sabemos o que queremos e onde esta, e sobra tempo para comer, beber dormir nem sempre bem (as vezes pensando num PTP que ta ruim + faz parte), e ver no jornal a putaria do governo querendo iludir o povo.
Agora vao usar a Ilusão Digital, pois isso é o que é "ILUSÃO DIGITAL".
Por isso o Brasil nunca deixara de ser um pais considerado em desenvolvimento, passara 10 anos e o governo continuara a enganar o povo.

----------


## RaposaNoturna

Edmarmega, muito bom seu post, você falou tudo.. o governo deve pensar dessa forma que tu disse, querem prender as pessoas na frente do pc pra não ter que gastar com hospitaos, cresce etc.. (ilusão digital) essa semana levei minha esposa ao médico, ela está grávida, em conversando com a doutora sobre o parto, onde fazer, quanto fica etc.. ela me contou um história que fiquei pensando naquilo o dia inteiro.. que uma enfermeira estava fazendo parto em um hospital da rede pública, não acham um obsurdo? isso é o fim do mundo, vamos ver até onde o governo consegue chegar (afinal, 2012 está breve)...

----------


## naldo864

nestas coisas todas que postamos ate agora uma conexão de 512 kbps e o bastante para qualquer pessoa leiga ou profissional fazer qualquer tipo de trabalho ,pesquisa ,navegação ou etc etc etc ,a desinformação com a internet e tão grande que hoje em dia nos que trabalhamos com isto tivemos que mudar o vocabulario não podemos falar para o futuro assinante 1024 kbps por que senão o cara não compra o serviço ele so vai entender se falar que a conexão e de 1 mega ,me lembro do tempo em que um pc era muito caro e eu comprei meu primeiro com win98 piratex e um moden 33.300 kbps quando abri a pagina do ig em casa depois de suar muito e ler muitos manuais todos em ingles tambem consuegui fazer a internet funcionar em casa e todos os vizinhos passaram a noite na minha casa lendo uma so pagina por que para mudar para outra demorava uns 5 minutos .
a coisa melhorou muito hoje em dia todos tem acesso a informação e podem aprender cabe a nos talves não agora mas daqui a algum tempo quando a vida melhorar nos tornarmos professores e criar bons tecnicos em informatica para que o futuro seja melhor ainda do que e hoje ,por que nos anos 80 era osso .

----------


## jocave

Raposa noturna. É totalmente correto e seguro uma enfermeira fazer um parto. Você nunca ouviu falar em parteira? Aprenda uma coisa. Na vida existem dois atos naturais os quais ninguem tem o controle: Nascer e Morrer. Pense nisso. Só para ilustrar... eu nasci de parto normal, em casa com uma parteira.

----------


## andrecyber

ai galera, como ja falei antes essa questão do PNBL é um engana trouxa, pois ja se tem outras operadoras no brasil praticando 1 mb por R$:10,00 e ninguem falou nada, isso que se sta discutindo é besteira nos donos de provedores temos que nos antenar para novas tecnologias e meios de comunicação que podemos usar dentro da legalidade, tais como: tv a cabo e monitoramento por cameras ips. e tem muitas coisas ainda! vejam um exemplo de preços de uma operadora

----------


## salvato

Nossa esse é um tema dificil de discutir.
Claro que não podemos comparar os anos 80 com agora pois nós sabemos melhor do que ninguem que a técnologia é uma merda o que é bom hoje amanhã estara obsoleto.
Mas OSMANO sei que os politicos querem que as pessoas sejam ignorantes para continuarem no poder, mas ser contra a inclusão digital não da, pois sabemos que de 100 mulekes pobres 99 vão usar a internet para besteiras mas esse 1 que sobra vai estudar vai aprender e vai repassar seu conhecimento mais tarde, e quem sabe não formamos um Brasil justo um Brasil que eu quero acreditar que todos brasileiros queiram. Por que como disse um poeta famoso.

" Eu quero ser livre, vou pagar meus impostos, minhas dividas esse será meu carnaval por que sei que não da para mudar o começo mais se a gente quiser da pra mudar o final"

O Brasil muda basta cada um de nós ajudarmos de alguma forma. Não importa o tamanho da ajuda pois qualquer uma é bem vinda.

----------


## osmano807

> Pessoal o povo é cego.
> De a eles um gato que o rato foge e o povo nao ve pois esta inter-tido com o gato.
> A copa esta ai, como estão as obras? tudo parado entre "", so nao para de entrar dinheiro no bolso deles.
> Agora vcs veem nos jornais como estão os hospitais, pois é, da internet barata quase de graça, isso faz o povo ficar em casa e nao ir no medico, ou nao ter tempo para ficar doente.
> Quantas pessoas vcs conhecem que sentam na frente do pc, e comem, bebem, e quase dormem no pc.
> Essas pessoas nao sao usuarios da informatica ou internet, sao apenas pessoas comuns que se perderam na net. 
> Nós apesar de muitos parecerem doidos, somos profissionais da informatica ou internet, sabemos o que queremos e onde esta, e sobra tempo para comer, beber dormir nem sempre bem (as vezes pensando num PTP que ta ruim + faz parte), e ver no jornal a putaria do governo querendo iludir o povo.
> Agora vao usar a Ilusão Digital, pois isso é o que é "ILUSÃO DIGITAL".
> Por isso o Brasil nunca deixara de ser um pais considerado em desenvolvimento, passara 10 anos e o governo continuara a enganar o povo.


 Eu como no pc '-'. Pelo menos nao vejo tv.



> Nossa esse é um tema dificil de discutir.
> Claro que não podemos comparar os anos 80 com agora pois nós sabemos melhor do que ninguem que a técnologia é uma merda o que é bom hoje amanhã estara obsoleto.
> Mas OSMANO sei que os politicos querem que as pessoas sejam ignorantes para continuarem no poder, mas ser contra a inclusão digital não da, pois sabemos que de 100 mulekes pobres 99 vão usar a internet para besteiras mas esse 1 que sobra vai estudar vai aprender e vai repassar seu conhecimento mais tarde, e quem sabe não formamos um Brasil justo um Brasil que eu quero acreditar que todos brasileiros queiram. Por que como disse um poeta famoso.
> 
> " Eu quero ser livre, vou pagar meus impostos, minhas dividas esse será meu carnaval por que sei que não da para mudar o começo mais se a gente quiser da pra mudar o final"
> 
> O Brasil muda basta cada um de nós ajudarmos de alguma forma. Não importa o tamanho da ajuda pois qualquer uma é bem vinda.


 Eh um risco muito grande a se correr  :Big Grin: 
Nao creio que resolveria o caso de todos, mas se a criança tivesse criado um amor pelo estudo, nao vadiaria na internet. Jah reduziria esses 99.

Eu sou dono de lan house, vejo a banalizaçao do conhecimento. Nao no sentido de todos terem acesso, mas no sentido de que todos tem acesso mas ninguem preocupa! ("O teclado nao ta digitando!; Mas claro... voce nao clicou na caixa de texto para digitar.")

Vamos ver:

Dar uma educaçao de qualidade a todos - Nao confereDar um computador USAVEL a todos (tem muito pentium 3 com linux que funciona legal!) - Nao confereDar uma condiçao minima de acesso veloz a internet - Nao confereDar um conhecimento minimo de computadores (nao precisa ser muita coisa, um curso rapido para a pessoa ter noçao do que esta mexendo) - Nao confereRoubar dinheiro dos cofres publicos - Confere.
E.. o saldo ta negativo eu acho!

(Linux remoto via VNC = sem acento :S)

----------


## AndrioPJ

eu andei fazendo o seguinte calculo...
1mb daria para dividir com 10 pessoas (garantia de 10%).
levando em consideracao que a media é de 50% online, entao esse numero dobra para 20 pessoas.
levando em consideracao que nem todas estao realmente navegando (umas no msn, outras abre a pagina e para para ler) e levando em consideracao que nosso cache da uma economia de 20%...
entao esse numero aumentaria para umas 22-23 pessoas.

o governo que nos vender o link a R$ 230,00
e quer que ofereçamos 1mb a R$ 35,00.
se daria para colocar 23 pessoas, logo, iriamos ganhar R$ 805,00
descontando o valor do link (805-230=) R$ 575,00

Acho que da sim para trabalhar com esse modelo.
mas acho que seria interessante o governo baixar um pouco mais esse valor do link... (em GO por exemplo, ja estao conseguindo link dedicado a R$ 89,00 o mega).
Em todo caso, com ou sem governo... vamos precisar melhorar nossas estruturas



> sou a favor de banda larga barata para o povo so que falta muita coisa ainda educação para o cara pelo menos aprender a usar um pc ,educação de verdade para a população para que as pessoas evoluam de verdade .e não esta enganação de hoje em dia ....

----------


## osmano807

> Pessoal o povo é cego.
> De a eles um gato que o rato foge e o povo nao ve pois esta inter-tido com o gato.
> A copa esta ai, como estão as obras? tudo parado entre "", so nao para de entrar dinheiro no bolso deles.
> Agora vcs veem nos jornais como estão os hospitais, pois é, da internet barata quase de graça, isso faz o povo ficar em casa e nao ir no medico, ou nao ter tempo para ficar doente.
> Quantas pessoas vcs conhecem que sentam na frente do pc, e comem, bebem, e quase dormem no pc.
> Essas pessoas nao sao usuarios da informatica ou internet, sao apenas pessoas comuns que se perderam na net. 
> Nós apesar de muitos parecerem doidos, somos profissionais da informatica ou internet, sabemos o que queremos e onde esta, e sobra tempo para comer, beber dormir nem sempre bem (as vezes pensando num PTP que ta ruim + faz parte), e ver no jornal a putaria do governo querendo iludir o povo.
> Agora vao usar a Ilusão Digital, pois isso é o que é "ILUSÃO DIGITAL".
> Por isso o Brasil nunca deixara de ser um pais considerado em desenvolvimento, passara 10 anos e o governo continuara a enganar o povo.





> Nossa esse é um tema dificil de discutir.
> Claro que não podemos comparar os anos 80 com agora pois nós sabemos melhor do que ninguem que a técnologia é uma merda o que é bom hoje amanhã estara obsoleto.
> Mas OSMANO sei que os politicos querem que as pessoas sejam ignorantes para continuarem no poder, mas ser contra a inclusão digital não da, pois sabemos que de 100 mulekes pobres 99 vão usar a internet para besteiras mas esse 1 que sobra vai estudar vai aprender e vai repassar seu conhecimento mais tarde, e quem sabe não formamos um Brasil justo um Brasil que eu quero acreditar que todos brasileiros queiram. Por que como disse um poeta famoso.
> 
> " Eu quero ser livre, vou pagar meus impostos, minhas dividas esse será meu carnaval por que sei que não da para mudar o começo mais se a gente quiser da pra mudar o final"
> 
> O Brasil muda basta cada um de nós ajudarmos de alguma forma. Não importa o tamanho da ajuda pois qualquer uma é bem vinda.





> eu andei fazendo o seguinte calculo...
> 1mb daria para dividir com 10 pessoas (garantia de 10%).
> levando em consideracao que a media é de 50% online, entao esse numero dobra para 20 pessoas.
> levando em consideracao que nem todas estao realmente navegando (umas no msn, outras abre a pagina e para para ler) e levando em consideracao que nosso cache da uma economia de 20%...
> entao esse numero aumentaria para umas 22-23 pessoas.
> 
> o governo que nos vender o link a R$ 230,00
> e quer que ofereçamos 1mb a R$ 35,00.
> se daria para colocar 23 pessoas, logo, iriamos ganhar R$ 805,00
> ...


 Goias onde? *.*
Rapaz... com esse preço ai sim!

Eh o que falei: dah sim pra vender internet a esse preço. Falta eh boa vontade.

----------


## AndrioPJ

um consultor me ofereceu...
mas é para 300mb contratato.

aqui tenho 100mb com a embratel a R$ 300 o mega.
mas recebi proposta do mesmo consultor por R$ 190,00 o mb com a GVT, contrato de 100mb.
ja melhorou bastante, mas vamos ter que brigar.
nao temos nem 1 ano com a Embratel e a fidelidade é de 2 anos...



> Goias onde? *.*
> Rapaz... com esse preço ai sim!
> 
> Eh o que falei: dah sim pra vender internet a esse preço. Falta eh boa vontade.

----------


## osmano807

> um consultor me ofereceu...
> mas é para 300mb contratato.
> 
> aqui tenho 100mb com a embratel a R$ 300 o mega.
> mas recebi proposta do mesmo consultor por R$ 190,00 o mb com a GVT, contrato de 100mb.
> ja melhorou bastante, mas vamos ter que brigar.
> nao temos nem 1 ano com a Embratel e a fidelidade é de 2 anos...


Vou fazer um PTP de sinal de fumaça com tu, pegar ums 100 Mbps tambem  :Big Grin: 
Ah sonho cruel... me lembra que nao tenho grana...

Uma conexao barata assim me seria muito util...

----------


## Arcanjo_tc

> ... (em GO por exemplo, ja estao conseguindo link dedicado a R$ 89,00 o mega).
> Em todo caso, com ou sem governo... vamos precisar melhorar nossas estruturas


Tem como me passar o contato do link a R$89,00 o mega? Aqui já consegui baixar para 300,00 o mega mas quanto menos melhor  :Smile: 

Edit: Não li o topico todo vc ja tinha respondido valew ...

----------


## misterbogus

Na verdade o PNBL faz parte do plano de dominação mundial.
todos serão monitorados, mas para isso todos precisam estar "digitais". a pessoa que não tem celular, não fala por telefone e não envia email não tem como ser monitorada e controlada nos nossos tempos atuais.
por isso tem que dar internet para todo mundo, para todos os pobres.

----------


## MediaFlex

> Vou fazer um PTP de sinal de fumaça com tu, pegar ums 100 Mbps tambem 
> Ah sonho cruel... me lembra que nao tenho grana...
> 
> Uma conexao barata assim me seria muito util...


 
Olá pessoal, aqui na região deCampinas SP já faz uns 08 (oito) meses que já se aplica o valor de 150,00 (cento e cinquenta reais) o mega full, isso já não é novidade para ninguém e se a compra for acima de 150MB o valor ainda é menor. 

Vamos ser claros, o que tem que se mudar é o monopólio de venda do link dedicado, o valor aplicado no Plano Nacional de Banda Larga é justo, desde que compramos link de valor, mais acessíveis,outra coisa é a maioria brigar por ganância, vamos a um exemplo: Muitos compramo kit de 2,4GHz a 70,00 (setenta reais) e revende aos seus clientes por 300,00 (trezentosreais) e ainda querem ter o direito de questionar valores de venda no Plano Nacional de Banda Larga, isso sem levar em consideração que também muitos fazem link de 1 mega, segura 30 clientes ou mais, desse modo não tem porque questionarem o valor dolink e sim a qualidade do serviço prestado. Olha, nossa empresa sem falsa modéstia,dia 15 de abril fez 01 (um) ano que vendemos 1 mega a 59,90, isso mesmo (cinquentae nove e noventa) tudo em 5.8GHz com equipamentos em comodato. Não vendemos kits cliente, cobramos apenas 150,00 (cento e cinquenta reais) para ainstalação. Temos planos de 2, 4 e 6 Megas e contamos como o sistema de telefoniaVoip por 25,00 (vinte e cinco reais) por mês, já com o valor para manutenção de um numero fixo para receber camadas e sabemos que é possível sim fazer um preço ainda melhor, se caso, tivermos uma compra nos valores justos.

Vamos para o futuro, quem não sepreparar estará fora, esta é a verdade.

----------


## RaposaNoturna

o.O Não desviando o tópico, mas é correto e seguro uma parteira fazer parto? Pirou? Enfermeira não se faz parto.. antigamente na roça existia uma pessoa que se dedicava a fazer partos.. mas não tinha instruções suficientes pra tal exercício. Não estou querendo desmerecer as parteiras, porque meu pai nasceu com ajuda de uma, mas hoje nós tempos profissionais pra fazerem isso, porque ariscar em colocar uma vida nas mãos de uma parteira? Grande abraço.

----------


## katraka

> Na verdade o PNBL faz parte do plano de dominação mundial.
> todos serão monitorados, mas para isso todos precisam estar "digitais". a pessoa que não tem celular, não fala por telefone e não envia email não tem como ser monitorada e controlada nos nossos tempos atuais.
> por isso tem que dar internet para todo mundo, para todos os pobres.


Exatamente! E para passar a informação que eles querem através dos meios que o povo usa. Ou vocês acham que esse pessoal vai estudar sociologia, história e economia na net?
Eles só querem orkut, msn, fazendinha... ô coisa boa de manipular...

----------


## osmano807

> Exatamente! E para passar a informação que eles querem através dos meios que o povo usa. Ou vocês acham que esse pessoal vai estudar sociologia, história e economia na net?
> Eles só querem orkut, msn, fazendinha... ô coisa boa de manipular...


 Eu estudo  :Frown: 
Rapaz... do jeito que anda... pra ter alguma informação 'livre' vai ter que passar por um monte de túnel pra dificultar o rastreamento.

----------


## evertonsoares

Ainda continuo puto com a telefonica que esta vendendo terrenos que são da antiga Telesp (estatal) embolsando dinheiro e aumentando ainda mais os investimentos em tecnologia e lucros.... A Anatel e o governo, fez vista grossa e de conta que não sabe nada... Acorda Brasil, olha nossa grana indo pra iniciativa privada!

----------


## mp3fm

> Olá pessoal, aqui na região deCampinas SP já faz uns 08 (oito) meses que já se aplica o valor de 150,00 (cento e cinquenta reais) o mega full, isso já não é novidade para ninguém e se a compra for acima de 150MB o valor ainda é menor. 
> 
> Vamos ser claros, o que tem que se mudar é o monopólio de venda do link dedicado, o valor aplicado no Plano Nacional de Banda Larga é justo, desde que compramos link de valor, mais acessíveis,outra coisa é a maioria brigar por ganância, vamos a um exemplo: Muitos compramo kit de 2,4GHz a 70,00 (setenta reais) e revende aos seus clientes por 300,00 (trezentosreais) e ainda querem ter o direito de questionar valores de venda no Plano Nacional de Banda Larga, isso sem levar em consideração que também muitos fazem link de 1 mega, segura 30 clientes ou mais, desse modo não tem porque questionarem o valor dolink e sim a qualidade do serviço prestado. Olha, nossa empresa sem falsa modéstia,dia 15 de abril fez 01 (um) ano que vendemos 1 mega a 59,90, isso mesmo (cinquentae nove e noventa) tudo em 5.8GHz com equipamentos em comodato. Não vendemos kits cliente, cobramos apenas 150,00 (cento e cinquenta reais) para ainstalação. Temos planos de 2, 4 e 6 Megas e contamos como o sistema de telefoniaVoip por 25,00 (vinte e cinco reais) por mês, já com o valor para manutenção de um numero fixo para receber camadas e sabemos que é possível sim fazer um preço ainda melhor, se caso, tivermos uma compra nos valores justos.
> 
> Vamos para o futuro, quem não sepreparar estará fora, esta é a verdade.


Gostei de suas idéias Media. Tenho as suas mesmas visões, e gostaria de implantar aqui também tais velocidades maiores e planos telefônicos. Poderia me adicionar em sua lista? Salientando que todas as opiniões são plausíveis; sou Pu...com esse governo que só quer encher a barriga deles, e nós brasileiros "passamos fome". O programa baixada digital aqui do RJ é um tremendo...............horror, fizeram um super multirão pra fazer o pessoal acessar a net gratuitamente, e num se consegue nem pegar um ip, com a conexão tosca deles. E o mais engraçado, tudo isso de baixada digital rolou antes das eleições, e hoje em dia num se fala mais nele; por que será?

[email protected]

----------


## wireless&cia

Olá parceiro, para consseguir esses preços baixos de link e necessario fazer parte do PNBL ou não. Eu não mandei aquele relatorio ao PNBL pois não tenho interesse em participar desta palhaçada do governo e sim em manter a qualidade em nossos serviços.. e se tiver um link barato melhor ainda, pois dai podemos vender um plano maior e mais barato para o cliente...




> um consultor me ofereceu...
> mas é para 300mb contratato.
> 
> aqui tenho 100mb com a embratel a R$ 300 o mega.
> mas recebi proposta do mesmo consultor por R$ 190,00 o mb com a GVT, contrato de 100mb.
> ja melhorou bastante, mas vamos ter que brigar.
> nao temos nem 1 ano com a Embratel e a fidelidade é de 2 anos...

----------


## igopires

O que tenho a dizer sobre o PNBL é que o governo reativou o telebras para gerenciar o PNBL prometendo internet de pelo menos 512Kbps por R$ 39,00. Havaria um financiamento de 9bi do BNDES para o projeto. Financiamento para as Teles, evidente. Após a grande pressão dos pequenos provedores através das associações como ABRAMUT, Unotel, etc. Houve a chance de uma conversa com o Presidente Lula e assim foi acordado que os pequenos provedores teriam a chance de participar do projeto, contudo, necessitariam ter a qualidade exigida pelo projeto. O Presidente da Telebrás nunca soube definir com exatidão do quisito qualidade. Hoje vemos as Teles com planos de internet 1 mega + TV+telefone por R$ 29,00. Aí eu me pergunto: o PNLB não estaria ativo camufladamente? será que o acordo feito pelo Presidente Lula não foi quebrado? A OI está entrando com Velox em cidades com 8mil habitantes, o que antes era exigido uma cidade com pelo menos 200mil. Planos de 300Kbps por 29,00. A Embratel só vende Link pra provedor com SCM e que tenham filial no mesmo endereço de instalação. Acredito que essa medida é pra evitar concorrência. Alguém conhece o PNBL mais a fundo, posso estar desatualizado?

----------


## TenneT

Sem muita alusão aos comentários anteriores, gosto do pensamento prático, ou até mesmo de questionamentos como o que vc citou, amigo MASCARAAPJ. Claro que vale a pena discutirmos entre amigos as questões técnicas no atendimento de velocidades, seja 500kbps ou 1mbps, com garantia parcial de banda. Mas vc tocou ai no ponto vital dessa questão quanfo cita o preço dos links, pois se tentarmos fazer uma síntese de todos os interesses chegaremos a algo próximo das seguintes posições:
- GOVERNO = quer a inclusão digital;
- GOVERNO = TELEBRÁS;
- CONSUMIDOR = quer acesso mais barato, ou até mesmo, sequer o acesso;
- GRANDES DA TELECOM = ALEGAM ALTOS CUSTOS PARA INFRAESTRUTURA;
- PEQUENOS PROVEDORES = reclamam altos preços por links pequenos;
- SOLUÇÃO = Telebras FORNECE LINKS MELHORES POR PREÇOS MENORES.
Pode até parecer muito ilusório ou impossível de se chegar a este concenso, mas para mim e outros que compartilham esta visão, é no mínimo PRÁTICO.
Grande abraço a todos.

----------


## TenneT

Concordo pelanmente com vc amigo MediaFlex. E como não tenho, assim como tantos, privilégios como vc de ter links a este patamar de preços, tenho que apostar todas as cartas nesta possibilidade da Telebras viabilizar o PNBL, nos entregando esses links a preços melhores para fazermos a chamada "última milha". 
E a sua concepção de agregar serviços e valores aos acessos de seus clientes é o modelo a ser perseguido por todos neste front.
Para se ter idéia da minha realidade:
- 1mbps full (telemar) na minha região (leste de Minas) = R$2.100,00
- 1mbps full (TELEBRAS) = R$130,00
- mensalidades de clientes aqui em torno de R$50,00 a R$70,00.
Façam os seus cáculos e me digam SE É MELHOR COMPRAR ESTE LINK DA "OI" E PRATICAR OS PREÇOS QUE EU QUISER - OU PAGAR R$130,00 E ATENDER 20 CLIENTES POR R$35,00 CADA, ainda podendo agregar outros serviços e valores como faz o amigo aqui citado.

----------


## TenneT

> Concordo pelanmente com vc amigo MediaFlex. E como não tenho, assim como tantos, privilégios como vc de ter links a este patamar de preços, tenho que apostar todas as cartas nesta possibilidade da Telebras viabilizar o PNBL, nos entregando esses links a preços melhores para fazermos a chamada "última milha". 
> E a sua concepção de agregar serviços e valores aos acessos de seus clientes é o modelo a ser perseguido por todos neste front.
> Para se ter idéia da minha realidade:
> - 1mbps full (telemar) na minha região (leste de Minas) = R$2.100,00
> - 1mbps full (TELEBRAS) = R$130,00
> - mensalidades de clientes aqui em torno de R$50,00 a R$70,00.
> Façam os seus cáculos e me digam SE É MELHOR COMPRAR ESTE LINK DA "OI" E PRATICAR OS PREÇOS QUE EU QUISER - OU PAGAR R$130,00 E ATENDER 20 CLIENTES POR R$35,00 CADA, ainda podendo agregar outros serviços e valores como faz o amigo aqui citado.


 Corrigindo, amigos: onde se lê R$130,00 - leia-se: R$230,00.
grato.

----------


## bjaraujo

> [...]
> Façam os seus cáculos e me digam SE É MELHOR COMPRAR ESTE LINK DA "OI" E PRATICAR OS PREÇOS QUE EU QUISER - OU PAGAR R$130,00 E ATENDER 20 CLIENTES POR R$35,00 CADA, ainda podendo agregar outros serviços e valores como faz o amigo aqui citado.


 Este, infelizmente, é seu cenário; muitos aqui compram link full por menos de R$ 200,00 e podem usar livremente.

----------


## Arcanjo_tc

Acho que qualquer tentativa do governo de baixar preços "na marra" remete ao comunismo.

No final das contas quem manda é o cliente e se um provedor adere a esse plano e começamos a perder clientes pra ele, vamos ficar em um beco sem saida. Empresa precisa de lucro!

----------


## bjaraujo

> Acho que qualquer tentativa do governo de baixar preços "na marra" *remete ao comunismo*.
> 
> No final das contas quem manda é o cliente e se um provedor adere a esse plano e começamos a perder clientes pra ele, vamos ficar em um beco sem saida. Empresa precisa de lucro!


O governo que está aí o é.
Se o governo quiser franquear a Telebrás que o faça no ganha-ganha, ganha governo, franqueado(provedor) e cliente; não no tudo meu, tudo meu que aí está. 
O gorverno te garante alguma coisa? A garantia que ele dá vale um fio do seu bigote (ou sobrancelha para as mulheres)? Havendo resistência ou o governo melhora os termos ou mostra de vez suas garras.

----------


## evertonsoares

Tenho saudade da epoca que eu estava do outro lado... "quando eu era assinante"

----------


## katraka

> Tenho saudade da epoca que eu estava do outro lado... "quando eu era assinante"


Eu não. A Internet era horrível e sempre caia o fim de semana inteiro. Foi por isso que montei o provedor. Pelo menos agora tenho uma Internet decente, rsrsrs...

----------


## naldo864

concordo agora todo fim de semana ninguem fica sem net por se der pepino eu arrumo e rapido graças a deus nunca mas telefonica

----------


## evertonsoares

Não é nesse sentido, antigamente o consumidor tinha menos opções de escolha, tinha de esperar mais tempo para reparo, hoje em dia com as cidades digitais, internet de 1MB a R$29,90, modem que vem pelo correio, putz tá tudo mais simplificado, quando abrimos o provedor tmbm era pelo fato da complexidade que havia na hora de contratar serviços de internet, hoje o cenário mudou e está mais vantajoso para o assinante do que para o provedor.... Capiche?

----------


## osmano807

> Acho que qualquer tentativa do governo de baixar preços "na marra" remete ao comunismo.
> 
> No final das contas quem manda é o cliente e se um provedor adere a esse plano e começamos a perder clientes pra ele, vamos ficar em um beco sem saida. Empresa precisa de lucro!





> O governo que está aí o é.
> Se o governo quiser franquear a Telebrás que o faça no ganha-ganha, ganha governo, franqueado(provedor) e cliente; não no tudo meu, tudo meu que aí está. 
> O gorverno te garante alguma coisa? A garantia que ele dá vale um fio do seu bigote (ou sobrancelha para as mulheres)? Havendo resistência ou o governo melhora os termos ou mostra de vez suas garras.


???? Num momento fala que é comunista, no outro fala em lucro??????
Se for comunista (o que não é), qual o problema?

Vocês reclamam de mais... se não gostam do governo, tentem tirá-lo uai...

----------


## evertonsoares

Não tem como mexer pois a maioria que votou no PT é do tipo que não gosta de trabalho prefere viver de auxilio Bolsa Familia, não se preocupa em prevenção sexual pois tem bolsa escola para os filhos, não se preocupa com emprego pois tem seguro desemprego e afastamento, que não liga pra educação pois a internet esta quase de graça, que não liga pra saúde porque esta tão preocupado em ficar na internet, fazer filho ou como dar balão no emprego que não dá tempo de chegar vivo no hospital mesmo....

----------


## bjaraujo

> ???? Num momento fala que é comunista, no outro fala em lucro??????
> Se for comunista (*o que não é*), qual o problema?
> 
> Vocês reclamam de mais... se não gostam do governo, tentem tirá-lo uai...


 O comunismo não impede que o governo lucre.
Sim, o governo que está aí é comunista; não se decrara como tal, mas em seus dircursos, projetos de lei e postura se vê isso. Quando se decrarar já será tarde.

----------


## naldo864

eu não esquento a cabeça ate por que primeiro tem que ir para o congresso ai vai rolar um mensalão pra poder aprovar a internet de 1 mega por r$ 35,00 fora que os proprios grandes quando virem que o prejuizo sera de bilhoes vão mandar e carreata de advogados formados em harvard contra o governo relaxem isto aqui e brasil a esta hora a dilma ta e pentiando os cabelos na frente de uma penteadeira de luxo e fofocando com as amigas ...huahuahauhauah se ja viu mulher fazer outra coisa a não ser fofocar

----------


## TenneT

Olha, amigos. Afinal, a realidade que citei aqui como minha, é tambem de todos os outros aqui da minha região, assim como na maioria e outros cantos do Brasil.
Agora é brincadeira, a gente entrar num fórum deste, pra discutir determinado assunto, e aparece cada coisa como argumento aqui, heim....!!!!
Até parece que o assunto que estamos discutindo aqui é ideologia partidária, comunismo,ou problemas de saúde, partos e etc...
Mas dar seguimento a linha de idéias e pensamentos concernentes ao assunto parece ser coisa de poucos interessados. Sendo assim já sei onde vai terminar esse blá blá blá...
Tenha uma boa tarde , amigos.
Desculpa por dizer isto no seu tópico, amigo naldo864.

----------


## bjaraujo

> Olha, amigos. Afinal, a realidade que citei aqui como minha, é tambem de todos os outros aqui da minha região, assim como na maioria e outros cantos do Brasil.
> Agora é brincadeira, a gente entrar num fórum deste, pra discutir determinado assunto, e aparece cada coisa como argumento aqui, heim....!!!!
> Até parece que o assunto que estamos discutindo aqui é ideologia partidária, comunismo,ou problemas de saúde, partos e etc...
> Mas dar seguimento a linha de idéias e pensamentos concernentes ao assunto parece ser coisa de poucos interessados. Sendo assim já sei onde vai terminar esse blá blá blá...
> Tenha uma boa tarde , amigos.
> Desculpa por dizer isto no seu tópico, amigo naldo864.


Meu caro, você acompanhou o tópico? Dá uma lidinha aí. 
Nenhum empreendedor sensato investirá dinheiro e energia sem pensar no longo prazo; o governo, sua ideologia e seu caráter não fica fora da análise de planejamento. 
Para um pé de meia basta planejar pensando no fim do mês; em empreendimento e mais que isso.
O assunto se estendeu para o governo mas está no tópico e aqui a expressão ainda é livre.
Eu e muito aqui não se sentem bem tendo o governo como sócio ainda mais se sob chantagem ou se metendo na execução no negócio.
Sucesso!

----------


## TenneT

"Nós somos o que fazemos" - E não o que falamos!!!! Ainda mais quando se trata de só falar mal e não apresentar soluções.
Li todos os comentários, e para um contabilista experiente como eu, apenas leva-se em conta basear na razoabilidade de cálculos procedentes e não em falácias.
E com certeza, caro BJARAUJO, vc é de uma realidade que então não deveria estar reclamando de nada, já que tem link a menos de 200,00 por mbps. E perante a minha opinião apenas apareceu aqui totalmente indiferente a minha realidade e de tantos outros Brasil afora, que compramos links caros a preços de 2.100,00 1 mbps, como que estivesse até esnobando.
E sou tão favorável à liberdade de expressão, que gosto dela fluindo leve e organizada, e liberdade é muito diferente de libertinagem, e quando um de seus dedos apontam pra mim os outros 4 da sua mão apontam pra vc mesmo, ok.
Agora, se me dá licença, respeite a minha liberdade de sair do fórum por minha livre e espontânea vontade. E por favor, sinta-se á vontade para continuar com os seus altíssimos e inebriantes argumentos sapienciais.
BOA TARDE.... BOA NOITE.... BOM DIA....

----------


## bjaraujo

> "Nós somos o que fazemos" - E não o que falamos!!!! Ainda mais quando se trata de só falar mal e não apresentar soluções.
> Li todos os comentários, e para um contabilista experiente como eu, apenas leva-se em conta basear na razoabilidade de cálculos procedentes e não em falácias.
> E com certeza, caro BJARAUJO, vc é de uma realidade que então não deveria estar reclamando de nada, já que tem link a menos de 200,00 por mbps. E perante a minha opinião apenas apareceu aqui totalmente indiferente a minha realidade e de tantos outros Brasil afora, que compramos links caros a preços de 2.100,00 1 mbps, como que estivesse até esnobando.
> E sou tão favorável à liberdade de expressão, que gosto dela fluindo leve e organizada, e liberdade é muito diferente de libertinagem, e quando um de seus dedos apontam pra mim os outros 4 da sua mão apontam pra vc mesmo, ok.
> Agora, se me dá licença, respeite a minha liberdade de sair do fórum por minha livre e espontânea vontade. E por favor, sinta-se á vontade para continuar com os seus altíssimos e inebriantes argumentos sapienciais.
> BOA TARDE.... BOA NOITE.... BOM DIA....


Você é intolerante à opinião alheia ou militante do governo. Leia meus comentários e dos colegas: estamos discutindo sobre o PNLB, sua viabilidade, possibilidade de lucro e crescimento. 
Japão[1] tem hoje Internet gigabit acessível a quem quiser não graças a um plano em que o empresário paga a maior parte dos custos com pouca possibilidade de desenvolvimento e crescimento real.
Se o PNBL te parece bom ótimo estou feliz por tí. Tem muitos colegas aqui que começaram pagando caro por um link, porém tempo controle sobre sua empresa e seus custos e estratégias aumentaram sua clientela, ampliaram seu link e hoje investe em expansão e tecnologia para oferecer mais velocidade por menor preço; alguns tem até metro ethernet. Quando você perde o controle fica impotente.
Quando desejo sucesso é sincero, não deixe de procurar alternativas com o passar no tempo.

1- http://www.ipcdigital.com/br/Noticia...de-de-internet [isso em 2007].

----------


## TenneT

Caro amigo, bjaraujo. Voce me acusa de intolerante ou defensor do governo. E se eu sou a favor do PNBL, NÃO SERIA VC QUEM ESTÁ ME CENSURANDO???????
E se fosse o SERRA quem estivesse oferecendo a mesma coisa não mudaria a minha opinião.
Agora deu pra entender que quem está sendo ideológico é vc?
Eu estou apenas seguindo uma linha de raciocínio que me diz que é bom pra mim e para muitos outros comprar um link de 230,00 para vender para mais ou menos uns 20 clientes, do que pagar um link na minha região o valor de 2.100,00 para ratear entre um grande número de clientes mal atendidos.
Até agora só vi vc me citando e incitando, e sem nada de objetividade. E saiba que eu e muitos outros Brasil afora temos o objetivo de conseguir uma fresta na janela dessa possibilidade que serão esses links do PNBL. Tente ao menos se por no meu lugar e sinta-se á vontade.
olha só o que acabei de postar em outro lugar onde vi este mesmo assunto anteriormente.



> Você está certo pensando assim, é nesta linha que eu penso que se deve seguir, vendo o que de fato podemos fazer para superar os desafios. Vc me achou muito otimista anteriormente, mas há de convir que o está sendo, e não acho que esteja errado por isto. Agora deve dar pra vc sentir que a única diferença entre nós é exatamente o acesso aos LINKS baratos. E pode ser que pra vc nem seja interessante links de 230,00 (graças a Deus!!!), já que tem mais baratos na sua região. Mas lamentavelmente, a única coisa que poderia nos tirar das garras do monopólio do links das grandes aqui na nossa região (Leste de Minas), assim como no nordeste e norte quase inteiro (como vários amigos têm compartilhado), seria exatamente este link da Telebrás viajando pela rede da Eletronet. 
> Aí sim, poderemos nós aqui começarmos a programar como vc em evoluir em tecnologias de distribuição como cabeamento estruturado etc...
> Abraços.

----------


## osmano807

> O comunismo não impede que o governo lucre.
> Sim, o governo que está aí é comunista; não se decrara como tal, mas em seus dircursos, projetos de lei e postura se vê isso. Quando se decrarar já será tarde.


 Lucro no comunismo? ALÔ?
Pessoas terem ideologias comunistas não muda o governo. Nosso governo é capitalista... visam o lucro, nem que sejam para si próprios, tá entendendo?
Isso não é comunismo!



> Olha, amigos. Afinal, a realidade que citei aqui como minha, é tambem de todos os outros aqui da minha região, assim como na maioria e outros cantos do Brasil.
> Agora é brincadeira, a gente entrar num fórum deste, pra discutir determinado assunto, e aparece cada coisa como argumento aqui, heim....!!!!
> Até parece que o assunto que estamos discutindo aqui é ideologia partidária, comunismo,ou problemas de saúde, partos e etc...
> Mas dar seguimento a linha de idéias e pensamentos concernentes ao assunto parece ser coisa de poucos interessados. Sendo assim já sei onde vai terminar esse blá blá blá...
> Tenha uma boa tarde , amigos.
> Desculpa por dizer isto no seu tópico, amigo naldo864.


 Amigo, é que o povo gosta de botar a culpa no governo... relaxa...
O que vi até agora é que é completamente possível, e a maioria qu reclama é porque vai perder taxa de lucro... (se não for assim, me expliquem que edito...)

----------


## naldo864

não sei se alguem lembra disto mas um tempo atras estavam cobrando taxa ate de reclamação no governo ...... alguem lembra se acha realmente que isto vinga ainda mas no governo huahauahauahaua nem %¨$¨%$¨%$ , e as cidades digitais acho que tão colocando um monte de aprouter com antena de 15 dbi deve ta uma &*¨%¨&% ai depois a internet no brasil e que não presta afffffffffff

----------


## bjaraujo

> Lucro no comunismo? ALÔ?
> Pessoas terem ideologias comunistas não muda o governo. Nosso governo é capitalista... visam o lucro, nem que sejam para si próprios, tá entendendo?
> Isso não é comunismo![...]


 Nem todo lucro é financeiro. Se o comunismo não fosse lucrativo para o governo não estariam acelerando a implantação na América do Sul.
O Brasil não vive o verdadeiro capitalismo; acho que estás confundindo forma de governo com modelo econômico. 
Aqui muitas iniciativas privadas de avanço tecnológico, econômico e social é atrasado pelo governo; seja em sua burocracia, taxas, impostos ou exigências.

----------


## naldo864

o araujo voce esta no brasil aqui esta longe de ser civilizado ( alias pelas ultimas noticias da europa e mundo afora )acho que a gente esta emparelhando

----------


## osmano807

> Nem todo lucro é financeiro. Se o comunismo não fosse lucrativo para o governo não estariam acelerando a implantação na América do Sul.
> O Brasil não vive o verdadeiro capitalismo; acho que estás confundindo forma de governo com modelo econômico. 
> Aqui muitas iniciativas privadas de avanço tecnológico, econômico e social é atrasado pelo governo; seja em sua burocracia, taxas, impostos ou exigências.


 Comunismo e capitalismo são modelos socioeconômicos.
O que afirma que o Brasil não vive um verdadeiro capitalismo?
Burocracia é comunismo? Imposto é comunismo? Comunismo tem lucro? Implantação do comunismo na América do Sul? Ainda estamos na Guerra Fria e não to sabendo? Naquela época que tinha essas ideias no Brasil, que foram tanto usadas para defender os governos ditatoriais latinos...
Sobre o que eu falei do assunto tópico necas...

No mais, ausento de falar disso... não conseguem pensar fora das suas crenças...

----------


## bjaraujo

> Caro amigo, bjaraujo. Voce me acusa de intolerante ou defensor do governo. E se eu sou a favor do PNBL, NÃO SERIA VC QUEM ESTÁ ME CENSURANDO???????


*Não se faça de vítima novamente. Aprovei claramente sua iniciativa, mas expus outro caminho apensar da adversidade.*




> E se fosse o SERRA quem estivesse oferecendo a mesma coisa não mudaria a minha opinião.
> Agora deu pra entender que quem está sendo ideológico é vc?


*Serra não era uma opção para mim, infelizmente.*




> Eu estou apenas seguindo uma linha de raciocínio que me diz que é bom pra mim e para muitos outros comprar um link de 230,00 para vender para mais ou menos uns 20 clientes, do que pagar um link na minha região o valor de 2.100,00 para ratear entre um grande número de clientes mal atendidos.
> Até agora só vi vc me citando e incitando, e sem nada de objetividade. E saiba que eu e muitos outros Brasil afora temos o objetivo de conseguir uma fresta na janela dessa possibilidade que serão esses links do PNBL. Tente ao menos se por no meu lugar e sinta-se á vontade. [...]


*A qualidade do atendimento e do serviço é responsabilidade sua, sem isso o exemplo que citei não teria crescido. A discussão nunca foi sobre sua pessoa. Se eu fosse apático à sua situação não teria citado um exemplo de sucesso diante de adversidade semelhante. Em nenhum momento desaprovei sua atitude diante do PNBL que para você é uma grande oportunidade.* 


*Aqui você iniciou o ataque tentando destruir minha opinião.*



> Agora é brincadeira, a gente entrar num fórum deste, pra discutir determinado assunto, e aparece cada coisa como argumento aqui, heim....!!!!
> Até parece que o assunto que estamos discutindo aqui é ideologia partidária, comunismo,ou problemas de saúde, partos e etc...
> Mas dar seguimento a linha de idéias e pensamentos concernentes ao assunto parece ser coisa de poucos interessados. Sendo assim já sei onde vai terminar esse blá blá blá...

----------


## naldo864

nos vivemos democracia graças a deus ,ninguem e obrigado a nada .
podemos comprar o que queremos e so não mexer com a policia e com o governo que ta tudo certo sem mal humor ta ruim mas poderia estar pior e so ver a libia ou japão ou estados unidos aqui não esta bom mas esta longe de estar uma ¨%$¨%$

----------


## bjaraujo

> Comunismo e capitalismo são modelos socioeconômicos.
> O que afirma que o Brasil não vive um verdadeiro capitalismo?
> Burocracia é comunismo? Imposto é comunismo? Comunismo tem lucro? Implantação do comunismo na América do Sul? Ainda estamos na Guerra Fria e não to sabendo? Naquela época que tinha essas ideias no Brasil, que foram tanto usadas para defender os governos ditatoriais latinos...
> Sobre o que eu falei do assunto tópico necas...
> 
> No mais, ausento de falar disso... não conseguem pensar fora das suas crenças...











E só procurar o que está acontecendo com nosso vizinhos.
Fico por aqui, agora sim, fugimos ao tópico.

----------


## bjaraujo

> o araujo voce esta no brasil aqui esta longe de ser civilizado ( alias pelas ultimas noticias da europa e mundo afora )acho que a gente esta emparelhando


 Infelizmente; o que me entristece é que em muitos lugares está assim, parece não haver esperança. Vou seguir adiante senão me paraliso. 
Faço minha parte, erro muitas vezes antes de acertar. Quando muito buscamos encontro, a qualidade aqui tem melhorado, clientes cada vez mais satisfeitos graças a Deus e muito estudo, trabalho e a ajuda direta de indireta dos colegas aqui do fórum e dos vários fóruns brasileiros e estrangeiros. Sejamos todos bem sucedidos, trabalhamos para isso e nessa direção.

----------


## TenneT

"Quem sabe faz a hora..." - "Somos o que fazemos" " a culpa é do governo!!!"' - "salve-se quem puder!!!!" - "blá blá blá" - "pequenso provedores..." "grandes provedores..." - "links caros..." - "links mais baratos que o do PNBL..." - SOCORROOOOOOOOO!!!!!! KKKKKKKKKKK buá... buá...."grande crõnica..."
Fuiiiiiiiii......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TenneT

Agora gostei, amigo. E nesta sua reflexão me sinto um igual. E antes de culpar os outros eu sempre acho um jeito de me cobrar embuído a fazer e sempre melhor. E diante de uma oportunidade, não perco ela de vista e persigo agarrá-la com unhas e dentes. Apesar dos meus 4.3 me sinto um menino pronto a aprender sempre. E otimismo acima de tudo, acompanhado de juízo.
Sucesso pra vc tambem.
Mas que eu to esperando esse PNBL... ah... isso eu estou mesmo!!!!!

----------


## naldo864

e melhor voce sentar por que o pnbl assim como tudo no brasil vai demorar um pouquinho .................... nã e melhor deitar  :Vollkommenauf:  :Vollkommenauf:  :Vollkommenauf:  :Vollkommenauf:  :Vollkommenauf:  :Vollkommenauf:  :Vollkommenauf:

----------


## Arcanjo_tc

> e melhor voce sentar por que o pnbl assim como tudo no brasil vai demorar um pouquinho .................... nã e melhor deitar


É isso que nos deixa mais tranquilo hehehehe

----------


## osmano807

> E só procurar o que está acontecendo com nosso vizinhos.
> Fico por aqui, agora sim, fugimos ao tópico.


 Rapaz... papagaio de pirata...
Porque será que o PSDB se apoiou na mesma falácia? Você que está copiando ou eles que te copiaram?

Mas deixa quieto... ajudar pobre não é estilo de PSDB...

Enquanto isso vou vendo o último vídeo para ver o que comentarei sobre ele.

EDIT:
Mais algumas explicacoes: Uniao Sovietica? China? Cuba? Esses paises passaram longe do socialismo, a partir do momento em que apareceu Stalin. Na verdade se originou nesses paises foi o chamado "Capitalismo de Estado" aonde existe mais-valia e exploracao do trabalhador, porem todo lucro vai para o estado, dai o nome. O Socialismo nunca foi implantado em﻿ lugar nenhum do mundo!
Robafrag

Esse comentário no youtube já resume...
Tem mais coisa errada no filme, mas é muito extenso citar todas...

----------


## TenneT

> e melhor voce sentar por que o pnbl assim como tudo no brasil vai demorar um pouquinho .................... nã e melhor deitar


Pra\ quem estava morto e deitado... ficar sentado é até tranquilo e dá pra manter o pescoço da esperança erguido rsrssss....
E se sair mesmo do jeito que estou esperando, não faço questão de ir lá em Brasília e dar um beijo na Dilma... kkkkkkkk

----------


## misterbogus

que sorte sua não ter saido na época do Lula
JA PENSOU IR LÁ DAR UM BEIJO NO COMPANHEIRO!

----------


## TenneT

Que isso, cara!!!! no companheiro se dá um abraço, afinal eu votei nele.

----------


## MediaFlex

Caros,
Tenho visto um simples assunto, este tal de PLANO NACIONAL DE BANDA LARGA, causar tanta ênfase aqui neste fórum, porém como se diz a lenda “BENEFICIO PARA A POPULAÇÃO” é realmente um assunto para ser abordado, assim, de uma forma tão enfática mesmo e diga- se de passagem é até tardia pelo fato da demora que se deu para obtermos os avanços necessários em direção da modernidade. E agora, vão de MUSSOLINI a DALAI LAMA, por uma questão que já aconteceu e ninguém viu ou finge não ver. Ou não aconteceu? Mas será que já se deu o Amargedom? Quantas dúvidas abstratas neste enredo de Teatro mudo, onde sobe- se as placas: “Aplausos” “SORRIA” nós somos marionetes. Sim, isso já dizia Vinícius de Moraes, seria cômico se não fosse melancólico. E seria piegas, se não fosse verdade. Onde somos marionetes, brincam com a gente, nos trombam com alguém, faz com que o pano vire um esboço de um sorriso e, então, mexem involuntariamente a mão e sem dó nem piedade nos movimentam. 
Caros, devemos aprender a ler as entrelinhas, pois só delas vem à verdade, as grandes empresas vêm ofertando planos espetaculares para demostrarem que estão preparados para o PNBL e nós aqui, discutindo Carlos Gardel e dentre nós, muitos que nem licença ainda tem. São hilariantes, andam discutindo assuntos que ainda estão fora da realidade para muitos. Tudo bem, sou defensor do direito de expressão, mas o plano, já e uma realidade? Seu foco foi ofuscado pela campanha eleitoral do ano passado e por causa do casamento do príncipe, lá na Inglaterra este ano, mas nesta segunda-feira, os parlamentares brasileiros retornam a Brasília e nem por isso quer dizer que a carruagem vai andar, mas devemos ressaltar que o ano que vem é ano eleitoral. Ah, ano que vem! Haverá uma grande demagogia em torno deste assunto, não se deixem enganar! Vamos todos, como já diz o Jeca, por nossa viola no saco e sair a Inglesa, como si diz os Franceses ou sair à francesa como si diz os Ingleses, pois é assunto para discutirmos em palanques Eleitorais com direito a faixas em letras maiúsculas: “BAIXE A ESCURIDÂO TECNOLÓGICA, VIVA O PLANO NACIONAL DE BANDA LARGA, UM DIREITO DE TODOS!” E nós aqui... 
Para concluirmos a sátira, quem acredita em Mula sem Cabeça ou Saci Pererê, então todos estão vendo que está sendo criado, o Plano Nacional de Banda Larga criada pelos partidos do Oportunismo e será mas um folclore, assim como Foi o P.E.T.I Programa de Erradicação do Trabalho Infantil, ou o Luz para todos, em um país que o salário MÍNIMO era apenas para ser como base de mínimo e não como salário fixo do trabalhador e hoje é discutido um aumento de 35,00 (trinta e cinco reais) como se fosse acabar com a fome no mundo e nada se diz do aumento de Salário dos deputados federais que era de R$ 16.512,09 (AGORA REAJUSTADO PARA 26.723,13); Verba de Gabinete: R$ 60.000,00. Assim, sem muitas pompas para não causar alardes, e vocês querem discutir o que? Sabemos que não se faz verão com uma andorinha, mas é verão mesmo sem tê-las. Não percamos nosso tempo com debates inflamados de partidarismo, vamos pensar na realidade sem folclore, apenas pensem que de uma noite para o dia sai uma concessão para a OI, TELEFONICA, NET, ou outra e todos nós ficamos de fora. Vamos discutir outros assuntos, será que vai chover manhã?
Vamos ao futuro! Quem não se preparar estará fora, esta é a verdade.

----------


## misterbogus

acho que o pessoal se ilude muito com isso
aqui no rio dá para comprar o mega de dedicado a 200,00 deis de pegue no Prédio da GVT ou seja, a 30km de onde estou. (o rio é péssimo para ptp a longa distância).
a empresa que vende próximo da aqui custa uns 1.000 reais o mega.

ai me veio a pergunta. O PNBL vai levar o link deles até a "ultima milha" ? ou seja, o link vai ser barato até agente? acredito que não, não mesmo

----------

